

Does your code pass Turkey test? - CSDude
http://www.moserware.com/2008/02/does-your-code-pass-turkey-test.html

======
anovikov
It's not just Turkey. Most of the world writes dates like that. And yes every
other piece of software that deals with dates will fail this test.

